# Contactor Question



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Can you post a link, or make, and model #


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

qmt2 said:


> I just put in one of those new fangled 18 channel time clocks that all the kids are raving about. The contactors that are controlled by the timer are mechanically held. Will it damage the coil if 120 is applied to the coil at all times?? I noticed in the programming you can set it to pulse as low as 1 second.


 
probably not gonna hurt it............... i have installed wattstoppers that have a similar setup.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Contactor is designed to have the coil energized.. Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Contactor is designed to have the coil energized.. Not sure what the problem is.


Did you notice the following in the OP? :



qmt2 said:


> I just put in one of those new fangled 18 channel time clocks that all the kids are raving about. The _*contactors that are controlled by the timer are mechanically held. *_Will it damage the coil if 120 is applied to the coil at all times?? I noticed in the programming you can set it to pulse as low as 1 second.


Some contactors with mechanically held mechanisms WILL burn out if the power is maintained. The whole point of mechanically held contactors is to allow them to operate by a pulse, they are designed to pull in harder and that means higher operating current in the coil, especially when the armature/plunger is pulled in. Very bad idea to leave them energized all the time. I'm willing to bet the instructions for the contactor warn against it too. 

To the OP:

Save yourself the aggravation and potential embarrassment and set your timer to send a pulse. :thumbup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

good post mxslick. 
I didn't think a thanks button was enough.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> good post mxslick.
> I didn't think a thanks button was enough.


You're welcome.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Some contactors with mechanically held mechanisms WILL burn out if the power is maintained.


Can you point one out?

Every mechanically held contactor I have installed has had it's own built in switches that kill the coils once the contactor is in the desired position so that the field wiring can stay hot.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Bob, been many years since I dealt with any so sorry, no specific brand/model comes to mind. Only recall one such incident at a theatre I was working in, they used it for the auditorium cleaning lights. 

Now I ask you in return are ALL mechanically held contactors equipped with coil kill switches? I'm willing to bet that some aren't. 

Finally, why maintain control power in this case when it isn't necessary, and the timer in question can output a pulse?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Can you point one out?
> 
> Every mechanically held contactor I have installed has had it's own built in switches that kill the coils once the contactor is in the desired position so that the field wiring can stay hot.


So all 3 latching contactors you've put in were that way. it's a big world out there sunshine.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Most mechanically helds do have the switches that BBQ speaks of, especially the large lighting contactors he is probably talking about. 

There are plenty of non switched mechanical contactors out there that have power applied to either their on or off coils all the time and they haven't burned up yet. 

Also manufactures should be able to make a coil that can handle power being continuously applied by now anyway.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Bob, been many years since I dealt with any so sorry, no specific brand/model comes to mind. Only recall one such incident at a theatre I was working in, they used it for the auditorium cleaning lights.


Uh huh.:laughing: 



> Now I ask you in return are ALL mechanically held contactors equipped with coil kill switches? I'm willing to bet that some aren't.


I am willing to bet some aren't as well.

But I don't see any reason to be all alarmist about it. Most of these things come with instructions.




> Finally, why maintain control power in this case when it isn't necessary, and the timer in question can output a pulse?


No reason at all in this case. Just like there is no reason to spread unfounded fear.:jester:



sbrn33 said:


> So all 3 latching contactors you've put in were that way. it's a big world out there sunshine.


Yeah at is a big world, and I work with a ton of mechanically held contactors. All of them, no. But many types from many manufactures. Most of my work is large retail and offices.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't anyone dare question "The BBQ"!! Or else! :furious:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Uh huh.:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus Bob, give it rest will ya? Every freakin time someone points out a potential pitfall you sound off for them to quit acting like the world is ending. 

I guess you're so perfect you've never made a mistake and burned out something by not knowing or reading the manufacturer's instructions...

The world is not perfect either and if there was a 100% iron-clad guarantee that mechanically held contactors won't burn out with continuous power applied the OP wouldn't have asked or had any doubts. 

You'd get more respect from everyone if you'd quit being such a ball buster all the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Don't anyone dare question "The BBQ"!! Or else! :furious:


:laughing::laughing::whistling2:


----------

